# Shane McGowan's health



## LDFerguson (15 Dec 2019)

I watched the Late Late Show special on Shane McGowan.  It saddened me a little to see what appears to be McGowan's deteriorating health, which has been evident from any footage of him that I've seen over the past couple of years.  Dribbling a bit onto his lapels, staring eyes, giving the appearance of not being 100% aware of his surroundings etc.  Yet at other times when you could make out what he was actually saying, he seems to have reasonable recollection of past events and his sense of humour remains intact.  

I'm not one to follow news of famous people too closely, so I'm just wondering is it known in the public domain if McGowan has or has had some form of illness, e.g. acquired brain injury, stroke etc.?  Or is his current condition solely a result of years of alcohol and other drug abuse?


----------



## WolfeTone (15 Dec 2019)

McGowan married his long-life partner Victoria Clarke last year. Coupled with this Late Late Show celebration, I suspect, that all is not well healthwise with McGowan.

Having been a Pogues fan since I heard Sally Maclelanne for the first time, I fear the worst for Shane. Having said that, and despite his obvious incapacity to fend for himself, his spirit and mind were in good form like you said. 

Obviously the performances are dreadful. Yet, he can still, and will always be, surrounded by those who understand what he took from his heart and soul, and shared without fear or favour. 
By chance, a motley crew of Irish diaspora in England, whiskey, beer and wine, a love of dear old Ireland, two fingers to the prevailing order, they managed to combine to create the greatest band I have ever seen and heard, live and recorded.


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Dec 2019)

Broke pelvis in fall couple years ago, was in wheelchair long time and needs daily physio according to this:








						Shane MacGowan pictured out of his wheelchair as he aims to get back on feet
					

SHANE MacGowan is hoping to get back on his feet with the help of a physiotherapist — who is introducing him to modern music. The Pogues icon — who shattered his pelvis some years ago — is putting …




					www.google.ie


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2019)

I've been a Pogues fan since before Shane lost is first set of teeth.
Brilliant live and one of the greatest songwriters I've ever heard. I'd put him ahead of Dylan (mainly moany songs about his former girlfriends) and up there with Springsteen and Coen.
Considering the amount of smoking and drinking I've seen him do on stage over the years I'm surprised he looks so well!


----------



## Sunny (16 Dec 2019)

He seemed happy which is the main thing but I have to say I found the show a bit disturbing. The pub setting was lazy and having him sit there with a pint of Guinness was just a cliché. The singing of FONY at the end with Philomena Begley was just car crash tv....For both parties. 

But what a genius.


----------



## Gorteen (19 Jan 2020)

I'm a fan of Shane McGowan since first hearing the album "Rum, Sodomy & The Lash" in the mid 80's. I've seen him play with the Pogues (1986) and The Popes (1990's). Awesome talent and great artist, but in my honest opinion, he's on the way out!


----------



## Sophrosyne (22 Jan 2020)

Purple said:


> Brilliant live and one of the greatest songwriters I've ever heard. I'd put him ahead of Dylan (mainly moany songs about his former girlfriends) and up there with Springsteen and Coen.



Wow, you are, obviously, an ardent fan!


----------

